# My Creepy Shrimp Tank



## mayphly (Jul 21, 2010)

Just want to share a quick video of my 12 gallon long heavily planted crs tank. hope you like it! opcorn:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jan 6, 2013)

An awesome video of a beautiful tank and shrimp!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha, amazing good video, the only remark I could make would be that I could not see the full tank long enough. But than again, I understand that was not the goal of the video!


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

That was too cool!! Nice job!


----------



## Aquasapien69 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol That was awesome! Great video editing. I know the work even a short vid requires. Definitely not your vanilla shrimp video. Nice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crusty (Jan 10, 2013)

Great job!IMHO shrimp do have that creepy spider thing about them,that probably why I like them..


----------



## asudavew (Nov 25, 2012)

Most excellent! I really enjoyed that.


----------



## kok0puffs (Jan 30, 2013)

awesome looking tank


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Love that setup!


----------



## Tanman19az (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha that's cool! I wanna make one


----------



## Ghost shrimp (Oct 27, 2012)

Really nice looking CRS, and your great with a camera.


----------



## gundaman (Feb 24, 2013)

haha good video.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

lol that was so funny i forwarded to a bunch of people!


----------



## idex (May 12, 2010)

12 longs always look much larger than they actually are.... good job


----------

